

SharePics Accepted by Apple after a quick redesign - bcl
http://blog.brianlane.com/2009/12/17/sharepics-accepted-by-apple/

======
bcl
This is an update to my previous post about being rejected for looking like a
Polaroid - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=974784>

